# Hello from IOWA



## chrish (May 2, 2007)

I found this site yesterday and thought id join in,   I'm also on the BBQbible forum, since 2005.  maby i can share some stuff with you guys.

I have 2 GOSM smokers and been using them for around 5 yrs now.







the thermometers in the door stopped working along time ago so i took them off to find replacements.  


Ive gota lot of picts of  stuff ive smoked,   all new posting for me now
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






the latest were some pork ribs:































wait till you see my briskets


----------



## bbq bubba (May 2, 2007)

Hey chrish, also a convert from that forum, you'll love this site, lotsa good folks and we LOVE pics, glad u found us


----------



## domn8_ion (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Chris. I too am a fellow convert from the other place. Too many big egos made me nervous to post there. Nothing like that here. Just plenty of nice people. Have fun and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 2, 2007)

Welcome chrish. Smoke it, take pictures of it, eat it. That's how it works.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Share what you know, feel free to ask about what you don't know. Enjoy.


----------



## larry maddock (May 2, 2007)

WELCOME DUDE,
im glad to see somebody with 2 different sizes of gosms...
i will have some questions about the differences in them if you dont mind..

gotta go now....


----------



## gunslinger (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## pigcicles (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF chrish. Glad to have you here with us. Thanks for sharing the pix with us, that looks great! Looking forward to seeing your posts.

Keep Smokin


----------



## jts70 (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF , glad to have you aboard!


----------



## chadpole (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Always looking for some experienced people to send us some good pictures .


Paul


----------



## msmith (May 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## camocook (May 2, 2007)

Glad to have you. like the pics.


----------



## teacup13 (May 2, 2007)

welcome to SMF


----------



## tonto1117 (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF chrish. Great bunch of folks here so jump right in with any and all questions and comments. 

Glad you found us!!


----------



## monty (May 2, 2007)

Heya, Chrish!

Delighted to have you onboard! Thanks for the pics. This is a great site where all are equal and we share what we know and also share questions about what we don't know!

Egos may exist elsewhere but only friends populate this forum!

Welcome, Friend!

Cheers!


----------



## short one (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Chrish. Enjoy yourself, friendly folks here.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 3, 2007)

Hey chrish, what part of the state ya from?


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

Welcome chrish -

You won't find folks any friendlier than this place!


----------



## chrish (May 3, 2007)

I'm by Knoxville


----------



## chrish (May 3, 2007)

i dont mind at all,  i started a post under the propain smokers section.


----------



## t-bone tim (May 3, 2007)

Welome aboard smf....nice pics !


----------



## chris_harper (May 3, 2007)

welcome to smf, from another chris h.


----------



## mikey2gunz (May 3, 2007)

Welcome Chrish,

Williamsburg, Iowa, here. Hope you find this forum as pleasant as I have. A sincere bunch of folks willing to make suggestions for improving this noobs ribs.

Git yer smoke on!

mike


----------



## hhersh (May 3, 2007)

..........and thanx for the good pix. We need everyone who smokes to join us and bring good advice and lots of pictures !


----------



## smokebuzz (May 3, 2007)

chris h, I'm orinally from Eddyville, now from Nevada (IA)


----------



## chrish (May 4, 2007)

Good to see some iowa people here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i found this forum here:  http://www.rasshad.com/links-forums.htm 

i went through all the links,   some forums are gone some are just non active at all, last post were last year ago,  theres an iowa bbq board but its as good as dead,    the BBQbible forum,  Yahoo groups, lots of others,   not a bad collection of links.


----------



## goat (May 4, 2007)

You stopped at the best one.  Yea SMF!!!


----------



## ultramag (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF chrish!!!


----------

